# 10 gallon tanks for sale



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

hello everyone. I have a bunch of 10 gallons for sale. they are fish room qualitity and some are in better condition.

1- $7
5-20 $6
25-50 $5

thanks

john


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Where are you located I might be willing to come and pick up about 25 of them if I can get it approved by the wife


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

snaggle said:


> Where are you located I might be willing to come and pick up about 25 of them if I can get it approved by the wife


Oh my! Good luck with that! =P


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

hey John are you bringing them with you this Sunday or is it pickup only? 
Interested in at least 3 of them.

Thanks


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

are they drilled?

you bring them to GTA or have to pick up


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

hello all. please email questions. they are not drilled, they are as posted fish room tank. pick up would be nice, i coud bring a few with me. I will try to bring 10-15 of them possibly. 

i live in kitchener. I can deliver for $30-$40 for gas if needed.


thanks

john


----------

